# free subdomain hosting script?



## mtwiscool (Mar 9, 2014)

i'm trying to make a website like co.cc was like a website that gives away free sub-domains.

is they any free scripts to help with this.


----------



## Nett (Mar 9, 2014)

Why do you want to be a spam magnet?


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 9, 2014)

KuJoe wrote a book on this subject. Did you read it?


It's available as a free pdf. Finding it is left as an exercise for the reader.


----------



## mtwiscool (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm looking at this script:

http://www.srscript.com/


----------



## k0nsl (Mar 10, 2014)

I kind of chuckled at this part “[...] offline because of abuse”, not because abuse is funny...but because that is what it attracts, unfortunately.



mtwiscool said:


> I'm looking at this script:
> 
> http://www.srscript.com/


----------



## mtwiscool (Mar 10, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> I kind of chuckled at this part “[...] offline because of abuse”, not because abuse is funny...but because that is what it attracts, unfortunately.


i have an offshore vps i can put this on.

just say the word proactive anti-fraud.


----------



## mtwiscool (Mar 10, 2014)

they will be two domains available to make sub domains on:

usi.li

TBA(we promise this will be good)

i have looked at the back-end code and i can make my own template vary easily and make a whois server of my own).

we will never put ads on your free sub-domain.

unlike dot.tk we will not take away domains without reason.


----------



## MartinD (Mar 10, 2014)

are you advertising here or are you asking for help or what?

Make up your mind.


----------



## mtwiscool (Mar 10, 2014)

asking for help.

we are just asking if people like my suggestions for my website.


----------



## mikho (Mar 10, 2014)

Any updates on your other projects? Or did they die a horrible death?


----------



## mtwiscool (Mar 10, 2014)

mikho said:


> Any updates on your other projects? Or did they die a horrible death?


all still going.

no updates.


----------



## marlencrabapple (Mar 11, 2014)

This is actually pretty simple if you have sudo access. Just have a script generate nginx vhost config files for each subdomain in a directory you have permission to write to, edit your sudoers so that whatever account the script is running as can reload nginx with a password (or without if you're stuck with www-data), and you should be just about finished. I have something similar set up as part of something I made for my boss.


----------



## mtwiscool (Mar 12, 2014)

i need to remove the main website but can not find the virtual host.

is they a way to list the virtualhosts as i want to run one vps as dns only.


----------



## mtwiscool (Mar 12, 2014)

any other scripts for this?


----------

